# einfacher Bildbetrachter



## flo_hr (1. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe folgende Frage:
Ich suche ein Bildbetrachter, welcher EXIF und IPTC Informationen anzeigen und bearbeiten (IPTC) kann. Schön wäre auch noch ein Export als XML.
Das Tool soll aber SEHR übersichtlich und einfach zu bedienen sein (es soll von Redakteuren verwendet werden, die nicht viel Ahnung von Technik haben).
Am besten noch mit Explorer Vorschau der Bilder.

Habt ihr das irgendwelche Vorschläge?

Gruss Flo


----------

